# 4 male, 2 month old, semi hairless babies up for adoption in Summerland



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got 5 (i'm keeping one) Semi-hairless male rat babies surrendered to the rescue! they are soo cute with their curly whiskers!! If your interested, or know someone who might be, message me! i live in Summerland, near kelowna. Adoption fee in $15.00 each. 

www.okanaganratrescue.weebly.com no pictures there yet, soon to come!!


----------

